# my tank setup 110 gallon



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

just bought 4 rbp from o snap its eric and puth them in my 110 check out my setup pics not that great but i tried any suggestions on how to get them clearer through my digicamcorder? hope u like them lol


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

another shot


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

and the last ill try to get a good pic of my new baby p's


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

wow its a cube, that is unique, I like it though


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

yeah man looks good from what i can see, the tank is an oddball size though but best of luck man.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

this should be in the pics and video section. but anyways nice fish and tank

MAD


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice tank


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Bowfront tank? Looks great, though


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Bowfront tank? Looks great, though


 nawww no bowfront just older model its 48x18x31 deep as sh*t i need a stand to clean the crap lol

110 gallon 4rbp 1-2", 1 rhom 1" (soon coming), 2 convicts, 8 lrg feeders
55 gallon 7" rhom


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice tank...dark..turn off the light and let some sunshine come in..pic might come out brighter..but nice


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice tank, thoroughbred!!!







Like the shape of it!!!


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

That's a nice tank...very unique.


----------



## B4theAmazon (Apr 19, 2003)

Cool Cube shape!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

very nice setup


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

thx fellas i dont see tanks that deep anymore so i was happy when i got it


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice tank!


----------



## Wagz (Apr 15, 2003)

i'm personally not into those style tanks - but its a cool setup you have there


----------

